# Kalimar lens adapter to Konica FT-1 mount?



## Foxwolfe (Aug 25, 2010)

I recently acquired a Konica FT-1 from my father as it hasn't been used in a number of years. It came with a lens mounted to it (I don't remember the make/size as it is not important to this post) plus a Kalimar 80-200mm lens. After realizing that the Kalimar lens didn't fit the body I called up my mom to ask about it and according to her (she has a couple Minoltas) they had an adapter so that the lens could be used between both of the cameras.

So my question is, does anyone know of any adapters for mounting this lens to a Konica FT-1? I've searched all over the net to no avail and was told at one camera shop that there were none available/made to do the job, but don't want to rule out the possibility just yet.

Any help is appreciated. :mrgreen:


----------



## compur (Aug 25, 2010)

What mount does the Kalimar lens have?  If you don't know, post some pictures of it.


----------



## Foxwolfe (Aug 25, 2010)

The cap that goes over the mounting side has an "M" on the inside (one of the guys at the camera shop asked about it), but other than that I'm not sure, I will indeed post a few pictures of it after I get home today.


----------



## Foxwolfe (Aug 25, 2010)

Here are a couple pictures of the mount.


----------



## compur (Aug 25, 2010)

It's a Minolta mount.

If there is an adapter for Minolta lenses to Konica bodies it's scarce.  I don't 
recall ever seeing one.

Fortunately, there are ample Konica-mount lenses available at low cost.  
Original Konica-made lenses would be preferred (they are quite good) but 
many good 3rd party lenses are also available.


----------



## Foxwolfe (Aug 25, 2010)

Yeah I currently have a 28-80mm Tamron lens with an adaptall 2 and will be receiving a Hexanon 50mm lens that I purchased off eBay within a few days. 

Thanks for the info, guess I'll ship the Kalimar to my brother (he owns my moms old Minolta).


----------



## jaslist (Nov 10, 2010)

Are the Konika FT-1 and Minolta Maxxum lenses interchangeable?
What is the difference between them, and can they be adapted, if not?
Thanks,
James


----------



## jaslist (Nov 11, 2010)

I think that I may have answered this with the following find at Wiki, 

Minolta SR mount - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.


&#8220;The *Minolta SR mount* was the bayonet mounting system used in all 35mm SLR cameras made by Minolta with interchangeable manual focusing lenses. Several iterations of the mounting were produced, for different lenses branded as "SR", "MC", "MD" or "X-600", and the mount itself is sometimes called by one of these names.

All lenses for these mounts are interchangeable between older and newer Minolta manual focus 35mm film SLR bodies. There are exceptions, such as, the lenses before 1961 feature a slightly different aperture leverage, and thus the automatic diaphragm may not work correctly on post-1961 cameras, and later MC/MD tabs may hit the pentaprism housing on one earlier camera.&#8221;

There is more at their site.

I was told that there is a difference in diameter for the mount?
  [FONT=&quot]However, with the above info, that seems unlikely.

[/FONT]    Another bit of info that I located that is pertinent to the above conversation and may clarify the size issue (not the mount diameter, but the flange focal length), is from Wiki, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flange_focal_distance


  &#8220;For an interchangeable lens camera, the *flange focal distance* (FFD) (also known as the *flange-to-film distance*, *flange focal depth*, *flange back distance* (FBD), *flange focal length* (FEL), or *register*, depending on the usage and source) of a lens mount system is the distance from the mounting flange (the metal ring on the camera and the rear of the lens) to the film plane. This value is different for different camera systems. The range of this distance which will render an image clearly in focus within all focal lengths is usually measured in hundredths of millimeters and is known as the depth of focus.

  This distance influences whether a lens from one system can be mounted with an adaptor to a camera body of another system. In order to produce an adaptor that permits focus to infinity without corrective optics, the flange-to-film distance the lens is designed for must be greater than that of the camera body it is to be adapted to, giving room for the adaptor. Camera systems with a large flange-to-film distance have lenses that can be widely adapted, while those with a small flange-to-film distance can take adaptors for many types of lenses.&#8221;

  There is more at these sites.
  James


----------

